# few pics MEXICO...



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Me / Squirrel monkey


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Me / Tucan


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

American crocodile


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Me & Monkey
Me & Tucan
Croc & You were no where to be seen

Pansy :lol2:


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Spider monkeys


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Spiny tailed iguana


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Racoon


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Iguana


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Coati


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

???


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

Tucan = to cute !! nice pics mate:no1:


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

ChopChop said:


> image
> 
> ???


its a Curassow


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

snakemum said:


> Tucan = to cute !! nice pics mate:no1:


Cheers. 



Richcymru said:


> its a Curassow


Is it? It's a weird creature that looks like a sort of vulture stood still but walks like a turkey...? Ha


----------



## wallakenne (Nov 5, 2008)

Were u at the bahia Principe in Mexico mate I'm currently there at the moment where did u see the crocodile


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

wallakenne said:


> Were u at the bahia Principe in Mexico mate I'm currently there at the moment where did u see the crocodile


That's were i stayed. I saw it on the half day quad bikes. But there is a massive crocodile farm in cancun they told me they dont do excursion to it from the hotel so I dint bother but we drove past it on the way home and I'm gutted we didnt go now. Enjoy ur holiday:2thumb:


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

ChopChop said:


> image
> 
> Me / Tucan


was that a birdshow or a gunshow? ha

Great pictures dude, would love to handle some more wild animals


----------



## J2mes (Mar 4, 2011)

nice pics, very jealous


----------

